

Ask HN: Is it worth paying 36 dollars for Pandora (ad free version)? - zeynel1

Do you use ad free version and do you like it?
======
sharadgopal
On another note, if music recommendation is not what you want you might want
to try Grooveshark for listening to music without interruption.

<http://listen.grooveshark.com>

~~~
zeynel1
maybe I don't know how to use grooveshark but I tried them and they play the
same 20 or so items over and over again.

~~~
mauriciob

       > if music recommendation is not what you want
    

Grooveshark is not very good at that. You should know what you want to hear
before you go there.

------
abraham
I love it. If you listen to pandora while working or regularly you will
quickly run out of free hours. The downloadable client is also nice as it
won't slow down your browser with flash.

------
mikerhoads
I usually run out of hours halfway through the month. if you are running into
the limit, I'd suggest subscribing.

------
ncash
Paying for Pandora has been one of the best investments I've ever made. With a
little tuning you can get stations that play endless amounts of music you
enjoy with no intervention on your part, and you never have to stop listening.
If I had to guess I'd say I listen 50+ hours a week.

Their Android app also works pretty well. I use it when working out and when
walking around campus. Using the app I was also able to listen to Pandora when
some friends and I road tripped to Seattle this summer (3500+ miles round
trip). No CDs or station flipping required :)

I would note that I'm not real prone to buying music, so Pandora tends to be
my only music source. That makes it pretty easy to justify $36 a year.

------
limedaring
Love it. Less time-outs, no ads interrupting my music (ads aren't bad, but
when they play the exact same ad every time... it's annoying).

------
mrpollo
after years of using pandora w/o paying, i recently made the decision of
trying it, i can say the pandora one client is really bad, the music is
exactly the same, just no ads, and on the web you can change your ads for
custom backgrounds, but to be honest, sometimes i miss those pretty ads of
them on the sides. i wish they made their mac player better

------
AdamGibbins
Isn't this personal opinion? This doesn't really seem HN suited.

------
calebhicks
Cofounder paid for a subscription. Loves it.

------
GrandMasterBirt
Lets say it this way... Pandora is so awesome a 36 dollar annual donation is
worth it just for that fact alone.

